
Ask HN: Open Source my web app or Sell it on Flippa? - eibrahim
I built this rails app at www.ubercamp.net and haven&#x27;t had time to do any marketing or maintain it.  Instead of it sitting there doing nothing, should I sell it on flippa.com or open source it on github?<p>If I do sell, how would I even price it?  It&#x27;s a fully functioning app with subscription management and stripe, new relic, google analytics and active admin integration but it has ZERO revenue because I never promoted it.<p>Thoughts?
======
iqonik
Have you tried promoting it? You're walking away when things are just about to
get interesting and the true lessons take place.

------
whatnotests
What does it do?

~~~
eibrahim
It's a project management app, basecamp-like app

------
sharemywin
the url didn't work for me. got an error.

